# E24 M6 dyno numbers



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

A group of friends took our cars to a dyno day out in Gardena today for some grins. We weren't there all day, though looking at the roster, it was mostly American muscle, with top HP of the day going to a blown C5 Vette at 630HP.

My US-spec, bone-stock M6 with 102.2k on the clock was factory rated at 256hp/243ftlb at the crank. On the Dynojet, it showed best run 223hp/216ftlb at the wheels. Not a bad showing. My friends' E30M3 showed around 160-something, and the E36M3 was 199hp, so it all looks pretty kosher.

My E46 showed 171/161 on 2 different Dynojets on different days, so I'm happy to see that the M6 has more power, as it should. Sometimes the fancy engine management and VANOS activity in the new engine makes it seem peppier than it is.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Cool! Now when are you gonna track it? :eeps: 

BTW... I visited our favorite mechanic friend today and he asked when/if you were gonna track it.... I was like :dunno:


----------

